# High Pitched Electronic Hum With Brakes



## sw1928 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody else getting a periodic high pitched hum when the brakes are applied?


----------



## chuck88iroc (May 1, 2011)

sw1928 said:


> Anybody else getting a periodic high pitched hum when the brakes are applied?


Yes, I have noticed this sound in the morning when backing out of the drive. Kind of sounds like an electric pump. It is not very loud and I probably only hear it in the morning because it is so quiet at that time of day.

Chuck


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

yup, we all have that. its perfectly normal


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I have had a VERY high pitched noise seems to come out of the engine compartment a couple of times. I thought it may be the fuel injectors or something. It's almost so high you can't hear it, but it is very annoying. Luckily I have only heard it a couple times.

Burt


----------

